# Calvinism and Hyper-Spurgeonism - ?



## moral necessity (Dec 24, 2011)

Many here are familiar with Ian Murray's _Spurgeon and Hyper-Cavinism_, just like I am, I'm sure. Here's an interesting article to consider in light of it. Do you agree with the article's complaint?

Calvin vs. Hyper-Spurgeonism

Blessings!


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 24, 2011)

No, I do not agree with it. 

A.J. Baxter faults Spurgeon, e.g., for believing that it is "the duty of all men to believe." Well, it is the duty of all men to believe (abundantly testified to in Scripture) and anyone who thinks that it isn't is not promoting "true Calvinism," but a sort of hyper-Calvinism that the Synod of Dort, speaking for the international Reformed Church, clearly rejected. 

These dear brothers (and they are certainly that) do not understand the balance that the Reformed faith involves between sovereignty and responsibility, divine election and the well-meant gospel offer. Much more could be said here but I am sure it has been said here before.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## deleteduser99 (Dec 24, 2011)

My comments are only the article by A.J. Baxter, the second item down. I don't doubt Mr. Baxter's intentions in his writings, yet his assessment of C.H. Spurgeon's theology is based on a rather faulty foundation, as he mainly goes to experiences and then draws his conclusions.

One of Baxter's main critiques of Spurgeon are based on his own guess that Spurgeon's senses of personal sin were never really that deep. He says that he probably never had deep convictions of sin because he had not committed heavy or gross sins as a young man, that his experiences were probably not that intense or prolonged, that he was probably not properly emptied of his self-sufficiency, and was probably not well aware of the prevailing power of unbelief in his own heart. He believes that this is the reason that Spurgeon in his assessment was not well-rounded as a theologian, and preached salvation and coming to Christ in the manner that he did.

It's possible that A.J. Baxter never knew Spurgeon's conversion testimony, but he actually underwent a miserable conversion, and it lasted at least a couple of years. It was similar to the experiences of men such as Owen, Edwards or Calvin, and wasn't different than the kind of cases that the Puritans routinely treated. But if as a child your mother read you portions of Alleine's "Alarm to the Uncoverted" you probably wouldn't have an easy time either. You should be able to find it by consulting his autobiography.

But the end of conviction of sin is to get someone to rely on Christ. It is good to have convictions of sin, and we should mourn for our sins, yet its intensity or prolongedness should not be the measures of our conversion experiences. In that case, you only want as much as it takes to get you to lean on Christ; no more (for you might self-righteously despair of mercy), and no less (for you might self-righteously come short of the narrow gate).

At least for myself, when I think of writings that seem to purge out self-righteousness thoroughly in coming to Christ, some of Spurgeon's own sermons and illustrations are the first things that come to mind.

Wouldn't it be better to say that Spurgeon's deep experience actually assisted him in preaching the free grace of Christ?

Supposing that the author's facts were correct though, and Spurgeon never had a prolonged and intense experience, it's not a requisite (helpful maybe, but not a requisite). True and heart-felt conviction of sin, yes, but the thief on the cross was mocking Christ one moment, and was penitent the next and assured of pardon. Matthew Henry and his father both had relatively "stable" conversions.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 24, 2011)

The first title (Murray) I have and I like. The second title I have read and I don't like.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 25, 2011)

Dr. Strange states it more charitably an irenically than I am wont to do. I think the bottom line here is that the Hypers didn't like CHS then and they don't like him now.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Dec 25, 2011)

A resource by Spurgeon on the same topic and concern A.J. Baxter was addressing:

Terrible Convictions and Gentle Drawings


----------



## MW (Dec 25, 2011)

moral necessity said:


> Do you agree with the article's complaint?



With others, I cannot agree with the site's rejection of the free offer of the gospel or its denial of duty faith.

Concerning the article itself, I must agree that Spurgeon's interpretation of 1 Timothy 2:4, and the belief that God desires the salvation of all men, is contrary to Calvinism. There are defenders of this universal divine desire who will not resort to this passage, and for good reason -- the "universalism" expressed in this passage is tied to the mediator's self-giving. As the giving of the mediator and the desire of God for the salvation of men are co-extensive it is impossible to apply this passage to each and every man without concluding that Christ gave Himself for each and every man.


----------

